# Hoover Floor Mate Question....



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hoover Floor Mate

Is this the one you have, or the upgraded version?
A friend of mine says she has one and said it is more trouble for her than just bringing out the mop. She said she might even sell me hers.








She said the cleaner stuff is around 10$ a bottle.









*Anyone know about this one by Bissell?
Bissell Flip-it*


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 29 2005, 10:09 AM
> *Hoover Floor Mate
> 
> Is this the one you have, or the upgraded version?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I have that model, and I love it. I am looking at purchasing this one: 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?...+Specifications

As far as using it instead of a mop and bucket...my thing is I don't like washing my floors with dirty solution. As soon as you rinse the mop head back into the bucket, the water is gross. I used two buckets and two mops and it was a real pain. I also love the fact that I don't have to sweep up all the crumbs before I wash, this thing sucks everything up. Personally, I find it easier to use than having to carry around a huge bucket of water and waiting forever for my floors to dry. The scrub brushes really do get the floor clean. I am essentially a lazy person and this machine is as easy to use as the vacuum. I did not look at the Bissel, although I think that is similar to the Swiffer thing. As far as cleaning solutions go, you can use whatever you like...not just the Hoover product. The only thing you cannot use are products like Lestoil or Pine Sol. Those have petroleum solvents which I guess will gunk up the machine. I use a vinegar and water solution or a bleach and water solution most often.

One other thing, if your floors are very uneven or have a lot of texture to them you want to make sure that you move the machine slowly, or go over spots several times. I think it still beats getting down on your hands and knees to scrub the floor.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Oct 29 2005, 11:03 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that model, and I love it. I am looking at purchasing this one: 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?...+Specifications

As far as using it instead of a mop and bucket...my thing is I don't like washing my floors with dirty solution. As soon as you rinse the mop head back into the bucket, the water is gross. I used two buckets and two mops and it was a real pain. I also love the fact that I don't have to sweep up all the crumbs before I wash, this thing sucks everything up. Personally, I find it easier to use than having to carry around a huge bucket of water and waiting forever for my floors to dry. The scrub brushes really do get the floor clean. I am essentially a lazy person and this machine is as easy to use as the vacuum. I did not look at the Bissel, although I think that is similar to the Swiffer thing. As far as cleaning solutions go, you can use whatever you like...not just the Hoover product. The only thing you cannot use are products like Lestoil or Pine Sol. Those have petroleum solvents which I guess will gunk up the machine. I use a vinegar and water solution or a bleach and water solution most often.

One other thing, if your floors are very uneven or have a lot of texture to them you want to make sure that you move the machine slowly, or go over spots several times. I think it still beats getting down on your hands and knees to scrub the floor.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=114544
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've been "on the fence" about getting one, also. Saltymalty, what is the proportion of vinegar to water that you use in yours? I like the idea of using something like that that is non-toxic to dogs...Thanks!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

The Floor Mate has a little measuring cup for the tank. I think it is two ounces and the tank is 1 quart. I just use that ratio. I usually put in half the amount when using bleach. You could use more or less, whatever you are comfortable with.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Is the liquid lysol one of the "no-no's" that you can't use?








That is what I like to use on my kitchen and bathroom floors.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 29 2005, 06:13 PM
> *Is the liquid lysol one of the "no-no's" that you can't use?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
When I purchased my first FloorMate, the solution that came with it was Lysol for FloorMate. I don't think there was any particular difference between that and regular Lysol except regular might be more concentrated. You can call Hoover, I am sure they have a consumer line, and ask them to be sure.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I have a Hoover Floor Mate and just love it. I never buy the floor cleaner for it I either have used vinegar and water and also have used Mr. Clean in it allot to. I have also been thinking about getting the ugrade version to. I am sold on the hoover mate don't think a person will go wrong with one.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have a FloorMate and I love it! I got mine last year for Christmas and I have used it so much since then. I love that there is no dirty water repeatedly put back on the floor. Also, the first time I used it, I could actually feel the difference when I walked across the floor; I could feel "clean" beneath my feet (I am a fanatic about keeping my house clean and that aspect really sold me on it). 

I don't buy the Hoover floor solution; I use some Lysol product that is meant for mopping. 

The one "bad" thing about it is it does leave streaks on hardwood floors. I mopped my mom's floors with it and it was pretty streaked. I don't have hardwood so it's not a problem. Of course if I did, I think I would rather have the streaked, clean floor.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

We have The Bissell ProHeat Pro-Tech deep cleaner for shampooing the carpet.
bissell
It also clean s hardwood floors as well. I have not used it for that yet . 
I still use one of those wipe mops with vingar and water... they are very easy to use and only cost like $15.00 you just place some vinigar on the floor with water and wipe the floor up. No tuging buckets of water around. When the cloth gets dirty you wash it off in the sink . we have a small home right now so I only need to wash it out when I'm done. It kind of looks like that mr. clean mop... We also have one for the wash room and use it to wash the bath out so no bending an leaning to clean is required. It works great for use. and minumum strage space is required.
I don't understand what a FloorMate does. Does it vacume and mop floors ?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am glad to hear you can use vinegar/water solution in it! I make all my own cleaners and that is what has been holding me back from buying one of these. 

I really like the look of the Bissell Flip-it-- it looks lighter, and like it might be smaller overall, and fit better in our limited storage space.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

What do people recommend for carpet cleaners? Looking for inexpensive one.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Deanna_@Oct 31 2005, 10:55 AM
> *I am glad to hear you can use vinegar/water solution in it! I make all my own cleaners and that is what has been holding me back from buying one of these.
> 
> I really like the look of the Bissell Flip-it-- it looks lighter, and like it might be smaller overall, and fit better in our limited storage space.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=115068*


[/QUOTE]
I am not familiar with the Flip-It...so I don't know if you can use other solutions. The FloorMate has rotating scrubbers that brush the floor and the vacuum function draws up the dirty water. I think the Flip-It is more like a Swiffer, but I really don't know for certain. 

I also like making my own cleaning solutions. Another really great one is isopropyl alcohol and distilled water. That makes a wonderful glass cleaner. And of course, there is Clorox.


----------

